# i think im finally recovering from DR



## dustyn916 (Oct 24, 2010)

its been only a month since my crazy attack that made me feel like everything wasnt real me/everyone around me all my normal senses felt so unreal seeing/talking/hearing/understanding words how i was on this planet. after talking to people on the chat on this site. i realized quite a few things about my battle with this horrible but harmless symptom.

1) sitting on the computer for six hours a day reading about my DR only reminds myself that i have it and how scary it is.
2)thinking about the future only makes it worse.
3) you only live once why dwell on what you have right now when you know its only temporary.
4) i know i brought this on myself i cannot blame anyone else for it, im the only person that can help myself.
5) i have people that love me and i know that if i dont beat this thing i will be miserable for the rest of my life.
6) sleeping/eating right staying away from caffine and hanging out with my friends again and seriously just LAUGHING again makes me feel almost real.
7) dont think just because some people have had it for 12 years dose not mean that you will.

im not fully recoverd i still have my days when i feel t he horrible symptoms but im not going to let it get me down because i know its part of recovery. ive lived for 20 years without a worry in the world in a way im happy for this because i know when im fully back to 100 percent myself without any thoughts of this im not going to take 1 minute for granite i will truly know what life is about again. YOU CAN ALL beat this thing. dont let a stupid symptom of anxiety/depression get you down. your all great people and truly strong and intelligent you will beat it i promise you dont give up hope.

this will be my last post im done dreading on these forums i gotta get out and start living my life agian. i hope you all get through this. dont ever give up hope!


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good for you!



dustyn916 said:


> this will be my last post


and first...


----------



## dc138 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hey Dustyn, glad our chat helped you out man. You've got it nailed, hope your trip to recovery is short.


----------

